# FCE - spinal cord stroke, help, advice please



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi 

My 11 year old yellow lab went down in the field this morning - I thought she took a tumble. When she didn't get back up - I ran out - she was unable to use her left legs. After myelogram and CAT scan negative almost certainly for disc injury - the elimination diagnosis is FCE - spinal cord stroke. She responds to pain stimulus with the affected legs (right side is fine- just left is affected) and vet said when he supported her front left side she could stand on both rear legs. He feels that the significant damage is in the front left and that the nerves may have been affected more at the head and that is harder to regenerate. He said that it is a wait and see situation with how much she might recover. Does anyone have any experience with this? I know rehab can help a lot. They were unable to give her steroids because she was on rimadyl. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. She got her first master pass at a test on Sunday and my first master pass ever.


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

I should also say that I care nothing about her being able to run again - I just want her to have a good quality of life and enjoy being a dog. She has done plenty for me - obedience trial champion and she has far exceeded both her level of field training and her handler/owner's expertise. She's a good girl.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=55215&highlight=FCE


Hope this helps and that Tess gets better.


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Jeff - it helped a lot to read. I wish they could have given her steroids - but I had her on Rimadyl. No news through the night - so I'm hoping that's good news. Darlene and I are going over there now.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

Did you see a neurologist? I highly recommend one. My dog had an FCE last May. She was dock jumping at the time and FLIPPED into the pool because she had lost the use of her legs running down the dock. I have NEVER been so scared in my life. The E vet did put my dog on steroids. Ten days later our vet was not happy with how much she improved and told us to see a neurologist. 

The neurologist told us to let her be a dog. He said it won't happen again, and the damage is done. How much damage, and how much she could come back remained to be seen. He said get her out and moving. 

So we started short walks, she had little limb control, nor could she hold her tail. Slowly but surely she improved. We went to a physical therapist who helped us with suggestions to open her neurological flow, suggested acupuncture if this was not enough. 

I am pleased to say, Belle came most the way back. I know I am lucky, they don't all do this. She is my agility dog, she was close to qualifying for AKC Nationals 2011 and finishing her championship when the FCE hit. She is back in the ring as of September. No she is not the dog she was but we can make it happen and get the job done. My hope is we will still qualify for Nationals. We have until the end of Nov to get there. Then we can focus on her championship. 

Unfortunately the damage can not be undone, but sometimes the damage is not as bad as it first seems. Belle looked HORRIBLE, in fact I thought we were going to have to put her down. When she was on her feet, she looked like a broken down dog, low on her hocks, and straining through her back. She also lost 10 pounds her first 10 days post FCE. That did not help her looks she was emaciated. Never had a vet say "feed that lab more". I hope you have the luck I had. So scary, sorry you are going through this.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Lisa,
Love to you, Tess, and Lea, hoping for better news this morning..
Charlotte


----------



## J Taylor (May 2, 2009)

Six years ago, my dog had an FCE that badly damaged the sciatic nerve. He was 6 years old, my first hunt test dog with one MH pass, and suddenly his left hind leg was totally paralyzed. The neurologist saw him the next day and diagnosed it. Their recommendation was to rehab immediately and aggressively. There were physical therapy exercises that I did several times a day with him, including walking slowly on lead to encourage him to use the leg correctly. The good news was that there was no pain involved, just frustration because things didn't work right. They estimated was that it would take my dog two and a half years to come back from it. He was back into limited training and competition a few months later, but continued to improve for a couple of years. I do think drug therapies have improved since then. 

Eventually my guy finished his MH, his HRCH and his MX (master agility) titles. Now 12 years old and retired, his control of the leg is obviously limited, but it doesn't bother him. It's extra strain on the other legs, but all he cares about is that they get him from here to there and back - and they do. The damage will always be there but it can be minimized. Depending on the area damaged, the dog should improve and do just fine with it. Good luck with your girl. 

J Taylor


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Prayers to you and your dog. It takes a lot for any dog or human to recover from neurological damage.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

One of our agility competitors had a terrible thing happen to their 11 yo Sheltie the other night that sounds similar. They did a MRI yesterday to find a herniated disc in his neck--the gel squirted out and has essentially bruised the spinal cord. He's already doing a little better (he's not in pain) but will need alot of therapy over the next few months by the sounds of it. 

Prayers for Tess! Anne


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Gosh I am terribly sorry to hear about your dog with FCE. On October 6 my field trial dog (Lab) was admitted to Texas A&M (see recent threads about herniated disc) unable to walk or stand. They initially thought of three possibilities: stroke, FCE or herniated disc. An MRI the next morning showed it to be a herniation of the disc between the 3rd and 4th vertebrae in his neck. Surgery was not an option, they recommended supportive care and physical therapy. I was told that early intervention was critical. Since being admitted he has had PT 5 days a week and his "student" does passive range of motion work on all 4 legs three times a day 7 days a week. He has improved tiny bits each day and yesterday after his PT session he walked the length of the room...not pretty but he did it.

I mention this in the hopes that similar intense PT might help your pup. I am aware that FCE is a bit different but I'd sure look into it. Good Luck, I'll be thinking of you and hope you'll let us know how things go. 

Janet


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who replied - it helps to hear of positive outcomes. I picked up Tess this morning (we were training in Greenville, SC) and headed home with her to Birmingham. She is at Dr. Milton's clinic right now and he is consulting with neurologist at Auburn, who will then see her on Thursday when he is up. There is a rehab vet at this clinic as well - so I'm hoping that they can get started with her. She is not much better today - but she had anesthesia for the myelogram and CT yesterday -so it could be partly that. I should hear more from Dr. Milton later today - they will likely keep her a few days and then I'm hoping to bring her home and work on her myself at home along with rehab vet. Again - I appreciate everyone's kind words - please keep her in your prayers. She's got a lot of heart and has done everything I've asked her to and more.


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

reread my post - should have said I picked her up from specialty clinic in Greenville and headed home. I'm sure she would have liked to have been out field training!


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Also - best wishes to everyone with their dogs - agility nationals, hunt tests, field trials - it's great to hear that they can improve to the extent that they can still do what they love.


----------



## canebrake (Oct 23, 2006)

One of my labs suffered FCE in June 08 when he was 9 years old. He had severe epilepsy and we never knew if he had a huge grand mal seizure as a result of the FCE or vice versa. He was totally paralyzed the neck down for approximately 5 days. I was devastated. I recently sent this video to a good friend of mine whose lab suffered an FCE a month ago to encourage her. This show my lab's progress over 6 months. 

Warning initial part of video difficult to watch but does show the "knuckling" over on the front right foot that I read about when others who had dogs with FCE. He did recover enough to compete in one more NADAC trial in agility but had other serious medical issues as well. 

I have a great harness from Ruff Wear that was allowed me to carry his entire weight from the mid section of his abdomen and didn't put any pressure on his neck or spine while he was recovering. I bought an extra when he was injured and have lent it out to three different dogs who had significant injuries over the past two years. If you needed it and couldn't find one, I would gladly send to you. 

Hugs to Tess and hoping for better news over the coming days. 

Here is Henry's video- http://www.vimeo.com/15162965

Martha
In Memory of Henry...


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

I experienced FCE with my CBR two years ago. It took a full two weeks before she was ready to go home and even then I had to have a harness on her front and rear ends to enable her to walk and air (what a sight). Her FCE took place in the front of her neck, paralyzing her entire right side. What a nightmare. Two months later she was moving on her own but clumsy. She probably has about 75% of her mobility back, drags her front leg some and limited movement in the rear leg. 

She walks with me everyday and even does some upland hunting. I do have to use a boot for her front to protect it from the dragging but she is willing and able to accompany me everywhere.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Prayers for answers and recovery.


----------



## HeavenSent (Dec 16, 2008)

First, I want to say how sorry I am to hear this. I wish your dog a full recovery!
In Oct 1999 my Shep mix suffered the same thing. One minute she was up on all fours being herself, the next she was dragging her hind end around the room! I have never been so completely scared in my life! We rushed her to Tufts Vet here in MA and she was there for a few days. They did put her on steroids. They were hopeful she would recover but there were no guarentees. They sent her home without use of her hind end - I had to hold her up with a towel as a sling -and completely incontinent! Try sling walking a female dog with no bladder control! Not pretty. It was the most difficult time of my life. I dreaded waking up in the morning knowing my baby was laying in her own filth - which meant cleaning her up and her bedding/crate up - and waiting for me to take her out of it. I had to put tarps down all over my carpet so I could have her out of her crate and sit on the floor with her. To make matters worse, we were selling the house at the time...the pressure of keeping it clean with her in this state! I seriously thought that I was not going to get thru it without having to put her down simply due to her poor quality of life. The wonderful part is that 1) I learned I was tougher than I thought and 2) we all survived. VERY SLOWLY she regained control over her bowels and her bladder. She did regain the use of both of her back legs. One did "knuckle under" and we had to be very careful with her because she would wear the tops of her nails to the quick - to the point of bleeding - even with the foot wrapped up. It is a time I will never forget and one I hope not to repeat. What do they say? What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger? Keep us posted!


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone - you all are helping more than you know. I visited Tess last night - she seemed no better and possibly a little worse. It's hard for them to evaluate her because she gets so anxious (that's has always been her personality when being messed with). Her 3rd eyelid is now a little droopy - dr. said that's part of the whole picture. He is consulting with neurologist at Auburn who will see her tomorrow when he is in town. They are starting her on steroids and gut protectants (because she had already been on limited dosages of Rimadyl) - so praying for no stomach perforations with that - it is a risk. I'm going to visit her on my lunch hour. The vet techs and Dr. Milton are wonderful. Please keep praying for her. And, I'm so sorry for what you all have gone through too.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

This place is really wonderful sometimes. All the positive posts, and reasons for hope.....
Lisa and Tess are special to me. How great is that, an 11 year old OTCH getting her first master pass?

Please keep the good thoughts for both of them.
I'm hoping they can drive down my gravel driveway again soon, so Tess can get excited, knowing she is here at ducky land...
Love you, Lisa,
Charlotte


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

mollyfetch said:


> Thanks everyone - you all are helping more than you know. I visited Tess last night - she seemed no better and possibly a little worse. It's hard for them to evaluate her because she gets so anxious (that's has always been her personality when being messed with). Her 3rd eyelid is now a little droopy - dr. said that's part of the whole picture. He is consulting with neurologist at Auburn who will see her tomorrow when he is in town. They are starting her on steroids and gut protectants (because she had already been on limited dosages of Rimadyl) - so praying for no stomach perforations with that - it is a risk. I'm going to visit her on my lunch hour. The vet techs and Dr. Milton are wonderful. Please keep praying for her. And, I'm so sorry for what you all have gone through too.


Your visits will make a huge difference for Tess. My visits to my girl would get her moving and eating where prior she wasn't going to get up for anyone or anything. The hospital was two hours away so I couldn't be there as much as i would have liked. I was lucky I had business in area and was able to see her a couple times a week spending that time either in her kennel or trying to walk her. It was good therapy for her.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

I check for your updates so keep em coming. I am keeping Tess in my thoughts. It is not fun. Post when you hear what the neurologist says.


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you again everyone - not much change today - she has been on steroids since last night - so about 24 hours now. She is eating like a horse and her eyes looked a little better to me. They are rotating her from side to side and taking her out to go - they express her - but I think she is continent. I spent my lunch hour with her and she seemed pretty content to lie with her head on my legs while I read - which we often do at home. I'm trying to remain as "normal" to her as I can while I'm with her. I tend to fall apart once I'm out the door in my car. I would just love to see her stand up again. The neurologist sees her tomorrow. I'm hoping to maybe take her home on Friday - if there is nothing else they can do actively for her - I can nurse her and perhaps start some rehab therapy with her. Charlotte - she is holding you to your word for a flyer. Thank you again everyone - the stories of recovery are what I'm hanging on to at the moment - it's hard to imagine - but you are making it more real to me. This place is awesome and dog people are my favorite people.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

{{hugs}}

I do remember the feeling. Belle was not hospitalized but my husband and I took turns staying home with her from work the first week, and sleeping on the floor in the room we put her in. I couldn't crate her. We gave her a carpeted bedroom. 

Hoping the neurologist has good things to say.


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Tess update. I just went and saw her and talked to the neurologist - everyone is pretty confident in diagnosis of FCE (spinal cord stroke) - so it's just nursing care and rehab now. She does have the 3rd eyelid Horner's going on - that's not as good a thing regarding prognosis as if it wasn't there - but it's hard to tell. Vet tech this morning said she took a couple of tiny steps with the belly sling while she was outside. She is continent and is peeing and pooping fine. She also is still VERY into eating! 

Rehab vet will see her at 3:30 today and I'll know more about how to manage her, whether she gets to come home yet, etc. I think I can manage carrying her for awhile - she is only 55 pounds and I have a "sling" to put under her belly to help her stand on her own. I think rehab vet will have solutions for that. Other than that - she just has to be rotated side to side to prevent pressure sores - just like people. I miss her terribly. Mostly I'm doing OK - she was happy to see me today Neuro vet said she tried to get his coffee - that's my girl! 

Thank you everyone for your kind words, prayers, thoughts and support - we wouldn't be getting through this without you. I'll send another update after we see rehab vet. 

Lisa


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Lisa, my love and prayers continue to go out for both you and Tess. I feel so privileged that I got to see her run Masters at the Atlanta Hunt test. She did such a great job; her marking was spot on; you never would have known that was an 11 yr. old girl...her spirit and drive were that of a 2 yr. old Coupling that with the heartbreak of watching you carry her off the field at training on Monday and seeing you holding her in the vet's office...such love you were sharing with her. I have no medical advice; but I do know that love and prayers can change everything....and you have those in abundance! 

Alli and I send our love and prayers!

Patti
________
Lhs


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Lisa, glad to hear that things are looking a little better. My herniated disc dog also had Horners but it seems to be resolving pretty much. I just added an update to my herniated disc posting so I won't repeat it all here...just to say he continues to improve. Janet


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Lisa, I have no advice to share but as another partner of a much loved 11 year old, I want to offer my prayers for you and Tess. I can only imagine what this is doing to you.
Hang in there.
Becky


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Prayers sent for you and your girl.

Andy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Lots of good wishes and prayers sent to both you and "Tess"...

Judy


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Again - thank you everyone - I look forward to checking this posting - it keeps me going at various times. Saw rehab vet today and an 11 year old black lab on the underwater treadmill. He had a disc rupture caused paralysis in all 4 legs 6 weeks ago - and he was trucking along today on the treadmill to get his treats - very cute guy. Gave me hope to see that. He can walk - though a bit clumsily - that's all I'm asking for. I get to bring Tess home tomorrow - we have exercises to do - one includes licking peanut butter off herself in various places - I'm sure that will be VERY popular. She is continent - so that will help. I'm going to set up an xpen for her with padded bedding. I also will have a fabric crate that has a side opening - so it will be easier to get her in and out. And, ordered a very cool harness for her (has handles on shoulder and rear) - it's from www.helpemup.com - if anyone needs one - not cheap - but it's really good. Please keep praying for her - outcomes with this FCE are very variable. She has a lot of heart though - and being an obedience dog and a field dog - she is used to learning things - so I'm hoping that will help too. Those of you who have brought dogs home that are still pretty immobile - do they "try" to get up too much and hurt themselves? I'm pretty concerned that she will try to get up and follow me around house. Thanks again to everyone - you all are wonderful. I'm thinking good thoughts and prayers for all of you going through this too.


----------



## jen (Jun 2, 2005)

I really hope we can get her up here in the indoor pool VERY soon! Like someone earlier posted, the damage is done....you won't make her worse. What better way to learn to use her legs again than bumpers and or some food floating around the pool?!! We could just float hotdogs all over the pool and I am thinking somehow she would figure out a way to gather them up!! We love you and Tess very much and will be here to help you all we can. Lots of hugs to you both (and cheeseburgers for Tess)!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

You sound more up in your posts. That is good. Will keep Tess in my thoughts. I hope you get strong improvement so your girl can be a dog, if anything more comes that is gravy.


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi 

Tess home. It was a tough first day - I live by myself and she is hard to handle, as dead weight, to get in and out. Had to take her back to the vet tonight because I couldn't "express" her myself - think I learned better how to do it - it's just tough to hold her up to do it and I haven't been able to get it to work with her lying down. I have a "helpemup" harness (www.helpemup.com) coming tomorrow hopefully. It is padded, so you can leave it on them (according to vet) during day and take off at night -but won't cause pressure sores. That should help. Started trying to do her physical therapy - she will lick peanut butter off paws and under one arm, but won't try for the groin area. And the scrunchy on nose didn't work (she's supposed to try to get it off). - she just ignored it - guess it wasn't annoying enough. Friends came over and helped me get my mattress on floor so that she can sleep with me tonight without fear of her falling off. When they came in the door, before I could do anything, she had hurled herself off of her dog beds and dragged herself over to see them (about 3 yards away) - was horrible to see, but I was glad she wanted to move - just don't want her to hurt herself. We are setting up xpen with padded bedding tonight for her to be in when I have to leave her. I'm worried about her getting her limbs caught under her awkwardly though while I am gone - any advice? The vet tech tonight, when asked, said she was pretty good at "righting" herself. And, one more weird thing - several times when she has been dreaming she has been moving her most affected leg and paw along with the others while "running" in her sleep - is this just "spastic" movement? She doesn't move it at all when awake. Thank you again for all the support and encouragement - it really helps with the low times.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Prayers sent for you and Tess


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

mollyfetch said:


> And, one more weird thing - several times when she has been dreaming she has been moving her most affected leg and paw along with the others while "running" in her sleep - is this just "spastic" movement?


I spent many years as a therapist.... treating stroke patients. I was always glad to see movement, even if spastic, because at least there was communication in the neuro system to the brain..... and while the movement may start out abnormal, it had the potential to become normal... I'd take it as a good sign.

My continued prayers for you and Tess.


----------



## HeavenSent (Dec 16, 2008)

To answer your earlier question about them hurting themselves while dragging themselves around, I can only answer for my own experience. As I remember, my Nikki would drag herself around a lot. She had use of her front legs, just not her back. I just had to watch her and make sure she stayed clear of coffee table legs and anything else she could bang into or get stuck under/around. I liked that she wanted to "try" to be mobile. 

I know this is so very difficult for you and I pray that she returns to all fours again. I know it looks so bleak right now and hope is so very hard to hang on to. You are blessed to have this forum to come to where you can let it all out and ask questions and get some feedback from others who have been there...It was so very lonely for us when we went thru it all those years ago. I had my Mom and my (now) husband living with me at the time but I was the primary care-giver (she was MY girl) and the burden was so heavy at times that I really felt I could not bear it another day. Looking into her eyes, that was the only thing that kept me going. Such life in those eyes...despite the lack of life in her hind end. Just keep spending that quality time on the floor with her and keep looking into those eyes. You WILL be able to do what you need to do and we are here for you when you struggle!


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Best wishes for your 11yo's recovery.

Don't beat yourself up too much over the steroid issue. They have been studied exhaustively in humans, and we're still not certain they afford any benefit in that situation. We know they do have short term benefits, but beyond a week or two, we're unable to demonstrate any benefits.

The fact that she has sensation is a good prognostic sign. Complete (Motor and sensory loss) usually don't recover as well.

Again, best wishes, sounds like she's in good hands.


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Little better morning - I'm learning a bit better how to express her bladder and she was very excited to see anothr friend who stopped by - she helped me take her out and with front and back slings she took a few steps. I know it's a long long road - but as one of the posts above said, everytime I look in her eyes, it's worth trying. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks again everyone - we are hanging in there - I'm getting better at expressing her bladder and/or she is getting better at helping - she does try to squat to pee when I'm doing it. I continue to see movment in all her legs when she is dreaming. Friends have been really great coming over and helping me get her up to go out and getting her on the therapy ball - which is hard to do myself. Still waiting for the harness to arrive. Dreading tonight with Halloween - my neighborhood is a trick or treat mecca and she will hear everyone going by and bark and try to get up - I'm leaving candy out - so that they don't knock on the door and I'll just turn out lights and stay by her to keep her from hurting herself getting up. We see neurologist again on Friday - day by day is how I'm trying to approach it all. It's hard to want to see big changes and anything I see is very small - it makes me worry - but all the stories of your dogs continue to give me hope. Thanks again. Lisa and Tess (who VERY much enjoys the peanut butter licking exercise!)


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Tess just peed under her own power!! I have never been so excited to see a dog pee. I had taken her back to vet because I couldn't get her "expressed" today and before vet tech and I could touch her (we were supporting her with sling), she squatted down and peed. I'm taking that as a good sign. It is, isn't it? She was able to squat and poop on her own today earlier too (again with me holding her up). We're doing rehab exercises and just trying to take it day by day - step by step. thanks for all the support.


----------



## maliretriever (May 28, 2006)

We had a Belgian Malinois that had a spinal stroke at 5 years old, she stayed with us until she was over 12. We started her in a a dog wheel chair as soon as it could be shipped. This helped tremendously, and eventually she was able to leave her "wheelies."
She had a very rough gait, but was able to run and be a dog. Her rough gait eventually caused spinal disc damage, and she had to return to her wheelies. She was able to run and even track in her wheelies, and even trained with a search and rescue group. The joy she showed for life made the extra work very rewarding. Good luck with your girl!


----------



## tuckerfce (Nov 1, 2010)

If there is any chance of recovery, by all means go for the rehab. It's a lot of work, but it can make a huge difference. My black Lab, Tucker, had an FCE 2.5 years ago, when he was 8.5 yo. It affected mostly one hind leg, which was totally paralyzed. (He was unable to move his tail, and his other hind leg was also weak, but recovered both areas within a week.) We did extensive rehab, underwater treadmill, stretches, acupuncture, and more, but no steroids. Most people now can't tell that anything was ever wrong with him, though he still fatigues easily and needs help with stairs. But he is active and happy. Good luck---you will need luck as well as perseverance. See his videos---a couple of hours after the FCE and now---on YouTube (channel is tuckerfce) and you can see how far he has progressed.

Judy Wolff
Author, "My Dog Has Fallen and He Can't Get Up! Rehabilitation from a Spinal Injury with Paralysis"


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks continuing to everyone. Your experiences continue to give me hope. Tess is slightly better I think - she is peeing on her own and with the new harness and assistance can take some steps (particularly if there is a treat waiting for her). I know it will be a very long road with an unknown outcome - but I'm so grateful to have her still there being Tess. We see rehab vet tomorrow to make sure that we are doing exercises correctly, then neurologist for check up on Friday. Please continue those thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cindy B (Nov 1, 2010)

mollyfetch said:


> Thanks continuing to everyone. Your experiences continue to give me hope. Tess is slightly better I think - she is peeing on her own and with the new harness and assistance can take some steps (particularly if there is a treat waiting for her). I know it will be a very long road with an unknown outcome - but I'm so grateful to have her still there being Tess. We see rehab vet tomorrow to make sure that we are doing exercises correctly, then neurologist for check up on Friday. Please continue those thoughts and prayers.


Hey Lisa, Sounds like Tess is improving, slightly on a daily basis is good. Prayers are still coming. 
Cindy B from Old South


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

YEAH TESS!!!!

It is a long road, but just like Tess is doing take it one step at a time. I am very happy for you she is at least showing slight improvement. That is the correct direction.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Go Tess! Tess has the heart of a Champion! Prayers continue!

Love to you both,


Patti
________
HONDA G ENGINE


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Just saw rehab vet and she was encouraged about Tess's improvement - said that her tone was improved and that she was hopeful that we could have her on underwater treadmill in a couple of weeks. Tess continues to squat to pee and poop on her own - which is very good - the things that we become grateful for! Friends of mine (Angie and Jenna) came down from Huntsville area last night, fixed me dinner, brought her treats, entertained a student's mom while I taught, took Tess out and got her to pee and walk (OK actually attempt to run) towards a treat while they were holding her, and took Lea back with them for doggy camp in Arab, AL- so so grateful. Please keep the prayers coming - I know that this is just the beginning of a very long road of unsure outcome - but it's nice to have a little positive at the moment.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

mollyfetch said:


> Just saw rehab vet and she was encouraged about Tess's improvement - said that her tone was improved and that she was hopeful that we could have her on underwater treadmill in a couple of weeks. Tess continues to squat to pee and poop on her own - which is very good - the things that we become grateful for!


wow! that's great improvement!  I'm very happy to hear this.... and I'll keep praying for you and Tess!


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Tess stood on all 4s today after I helped place her feet. She was happy to stand there and sniff all the good smells in the fall air. She also drug me back inside for a treat and I could barely keep up with her so I was only holding back handle of halter. She was booking it. I shudder to think if there had been a flyer in the offing. Keep prayers coming and good thoughts for Friday neuro appt. Thanks again for all the support.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

mollyfetch said:


> Tess stood on all 4s today after I helped place her feet. She was happy to stand there and sniff all the good smells in the fall air. She also drug me back inside for a treat and I could barely keep up with her so I was only holding back handle of halter. She was booking it. I shudder to think if there had been a flyer in the offing. Keep prayers coming and good thoughts for Friday neuro appt. Thanks again for all the support.


 
WOW!!!!!!! Great news and progress!!!!!


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Please think good thoughts and prayers - Tess and I go to neuro vet for a check tomorrow - I'm praying he is pleased with her improvement. I'll post an update afterwards. Thanks again - I can't tell you how many times I visit this thread and read the stories when I am down. If anyone is running trials or tests this weekend - good luck! Get some ducks for Tess.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Prayers continuing :>).....

Patti
________
Herb scales


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Just caught up on this thread and want to let you know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and Tess. Sounds like she is definately on the mend...slow as it may be. They are an important part of our family. Please keep us posted as we continue our prayers.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Continued prayers for recovery!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm pulling for Tess to make steady improvements. It's a tough condition to deal with.
It may give you some comfort to know that my girl Darla won a field trial completing her AFC title after she had an FCE insult as well as having a TPLO done later on the other leg. It's hard enough to get a win at a field trial with a healthy dog let alone a handicapped one. It was pretty cool. 
Rehab can help a lot. Mine was taught to gate better and think about picking up the foot which she could no longer feel using bells, booties, treadmill and all sorts of tricks. Initially she had knuckling of the foot wearing down the tops of her nails as she walked. This improved a lot with rehab and possibly regrowth of some nerves and she walks on the bottom of her foot now. 
She never regained full normal function of her leg and foot and bunny hops, running with both back legs together. She slips on hard floors unless you make her walk slowly and heel all the time. 
We kind of backed off training and trials over the last year or two but on a good weekend she could very well get the Open win she needs to finish her FC. 
Hang tough and best of luck to you!


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks again everyone! We're back from neuro vet check. He was pleased with her progress - said that she's coming along very well. Rehab vet tech who had seen her on Tuesday happened to see her today and said how much better she thought she was even from Tuesday - YAY!! We have one new exercise to do involving toe pinching - which will not be very popular....have to compensate with more treats. So - now we just continue physical therapy and wean off of steroids. Thank you again for all the stories of hope - they make me cry when I read them - but in a good way. I wish I could see some of your dogs - they are amazing creatures - aren't they?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear shes improving being able to potty on her own is Great! Prayers being sent to you both


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Great news way to go Tess!!!


----------



## Cindy B (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh, what good news!!! So good to hear of Tess' improvement.


----------



## tuckerfce (Nov 1, 2010)

Great news! May she continue to improve each day...


Judy Wolff
Author, "My Dog Has Fallen and He Can't Get Up! Rehabilitation from a Spinal Injury with Paralysis"


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Two weeks ago today Tess suffered her spinal cord FCE - today she can stand up on her own, and will try to come find me in the house (particularly if I'm in the kitchen) - she walks with me guiding her with the rear handle of her harness, poops and pees on her own, can sit up and is protesting the physical therapy she doesn't like (the exercise ball). She batted my friend Liz with her most injured left front paw, because Liz was not petting her enough. She has so much spirit and heart and I'm encouraged by her progress so far. Thank you to all of you, and to all my friends who have brought us food, treats, and love and prayers. I can't begin to thank all of you enough. Judy - I bought your book - it is wonderful. Everyone - your stories and posts continue to give me hope.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

That is awesome news!!! Continued prayers!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Not sure how I missed this, but glad to hear Tess has had a great recovery so far. What a scare. Will keep you both in our prayers!!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

What great news! I commend you for taking such great care of Tess. You're a great dog mom and owner!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

This is just fabulous!!!!

I realized after Belle went through this I finally figured out why she was such a big dog... to house her heart. Tess sounds like she has the heart of a elephant too. 

KEEP GOING TESS!!!! YOUR DOING IT MY FRIEND!!!!


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone - Tess just walked out of the living room onto the front screened porch where I was sitting, plopped down on her dog bed and is taking a nap. She's wobbly and I don't leave her alone to wander around - she's too unsteady - but I can't believe this is the same dog who couldn't stand up two weeks ago and who was SO terrified (along with her owner). Still long ways to go - but I'm encouraged so far.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

GREAT NEWS! Give Tess a hug from all of us.


----------



## HeavenSent (Dec 16, 2008)

I just got caught up on you and Tess and I am so happy to hear that things are turning around for the better now! Sounds like you are well on your way to "normalcy". Congrats and keep up the good work and high spirits!


----------



## tuckerfce (Nov 1, 2010)

mollyfetch said:


> Two weeks ago today Tess suffered her spinal cord FCE - today she can stand up on her own, and will try to come find me in the house (particularly if I'm in the kitchen) - she walks with me guiding her with the rear handle of her harness, poops and pees on her own, can sit up and is protesting the physical therapy she doesn't like (the exercise ball). She batted my friend Liz with her most injured left front paw, because Liz was not petting her enough. She has so much spirit and heart and I'm encouraged by her progress so far. Thank you to all of you, and to all my friends who have brought us food, treats, and love and prayers. I can't begin to thank all of you enough. Judy - I bought your book - it is wonderful. Everyone - your stories and posts continue to give me hope.


Kudos to you for being such a dedicated mom and kudos to Tess for her spirit. I am so glad you liked my book. I wrote it hoping to help Tess and others. Thanks for the updates. Can't wait to hear when she is walking without assistance.

Judy Wolff
Author, "My Dog Has Fallen and He Can't Get Up! Rehabilitation from a Spinal Injury with Paralysis"


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Tess and I went for two short walks down the block and back today - I hook a leash under rear handle of her harness and barely even help her and off she goes - think she really enjoyed being out and sniffing. Her left legs are still kind of wonky - I'm not sure if they are getting better or if she is just compensating - but she is sure getting around. She really wiped out tonight trying to get to a visitor at the door - scared me to death - I'm going to have to tell people to call before they come so that I can get her put up or help her before they get here! Thanks again for all the kind thoughts and prayers - keep em coming please.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Tess sounds like she is well on her way to a recovery. I know it has to be a relief to you. Hope all continues to go well.

Andy


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Tess's "jail break": Last night I was teaching in my studio, adjacent to living room where xpen is. Tess had a bone she was chewing on in xpen - all of a sudden I hear metal crashing and into the studio comes Tess with her bone - she lay down on the rug, looked and me and commenced to noisily chew on her bone while I taught my lesson - guess she has had enough of the "slammer". She is clumsy - but she is getting around. We see rehab vet on Tuesday. Thanks again for all the good wishes and prayers - I believe they are helping.


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Tess jumped up on the couch last night before I could try to stop her - she made it though. she still wipes out on slick floors - but gets around pretty well otherwise - she is fighting me about some of the PT - I'm hoping we will get to start treadmill and swimming soon. Thanks again for all the support.


----------



## Mackenzie (Aug 23, 2010)

Hope Tess is doing well!!!! Sounds like she is doing just fine. Way to go TESS


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so glad to hear Tess working hard to overcome this. Stubborn labs come in handy in more ways than one. 

I just wanted to add, my FCE girl Belle, finished qualifying for AKC agility Nationals this past weekend. Almost 6 months to the date of her FCE. I know we got really lucky and her damage was minimal. I just want to tell you so you can keep hope alive. Glad Tess it doing so well. I keep checking this thread all the time.


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Yay for belle!!! Way to go! You do have to love their heart and determination. Tess thinks she is just fine and can't figure out why she wipes out (she tries to go to fast or turns too fast). I'm hoping rehab vet thinks she's doing well tomorrow. I'm hoping there's an alternative to the toe pinch that Tess hates and nowvfights me about. When are the agility nationals? We will be cheering for you!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

Belle hated the test where they turn their feet over to see how long it takes to turn them back. At first she couldn't do it, turn it back she would resist that test so much. 

NAC (National Agility Championship) will be the first week of April, in Lexington VA. I made my hotel reservation a while ago, I am glad I didn't jinx myself. 

There is nothing like the spirit of a Lab.


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Back from rehab vet - vet and vet techs were really amazed with her improvement - we started underwater treadmill today - she learned that quick - yes, treats were involved -and got some electric stim treatment too. We continue at home PT and are supposed to take 2 ten minute walks a day - I have to try to keep her from running and jumping and am still "spotting" her on and off the couch and up and down deck stairs. Vet thinks she will continue to improve since she has made so much progress in 3 weeks - thank you thank you for all the prayers and support. I can't believe the dog that couldn't stand or pee/poop on her own is walking around and doing so much. They are amazing creatures with so much heart and soul - Tess just treats this all as one more thing to learn and get rewarded for!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Don't know whose attitude I admire most; your attitude or Tess' The obvious answer is that both of you have hearts as big as can be. Keep up the great work Tess and Lisa

Patti and Alli
________
RAYMOND SOMMER


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Patti - and everyone - she's a champ, if I do say so myself!


----------



## Cindy B (Nov 1, 2010)

ReedCreek said:


> Don't know whose attitude I admire most; your attitude or Tess' The obvious answer is that both of you have hearts as big as can be. Keep up the great work Tess and Lisa
> 
> Patti and Alli


I can't agree more! I've had a big smile while reading the last few posts. So tickled for the huge and quick improvements.


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Tess had her 3rd underwater treadmill session today - she is up to a smoking 1.5 mph for 15 minutes - she's a bit tired now. We are also going on 2 fifteen minute walks a day - she's really doing great. Fortunately she is a retired obedience and field dog now because she is also being encouraged to jump up on me and tug at bumpers......thanks again to everyone - you will never know how much you helped me through a really bleak first few weeks. I'm happy to help anyone else anyone of ever know who goes through this - hoping that will be no one! It's amazing how much they can recover.


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the updates -- keep them coming.



.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

mollyfetch said:


> Tess had her 3rd underwater treadmill session today - she is up to a smoking 1.5 mph for 15 minutes - she's a bit tired now. We are also going on 2 fifteen minute walks a day - she's really doing great. Fortunately she is a retired obedience and field dog now because she is also being encouraged to jump up on me and tug at bumpers......thanks again to everyone - you will never know how much you helped me through a really bleak first few weeks. I'm happy to help anyone else anyone of ever know who goes through this - hoping that will be no one! It's amazing how much they can recover.


You and Tess are an inspiration! I'm very happy for both of you....


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

I read your post several weeks ago and followed it with interest. Last week, my pittie mix was running around the yard and suddenly started screaming and went down biting at her leg. When she got up she was dragging her left leg behind her and was very scared (me too). I rushed her to the vet hosp where I work and the surgeon took a look at her. It was the same leg she had TPLO surgery on 18 months ago so we weren't certain what went wrong. After checking her out and doing xrays, he concluded she had an FCE. It was odd that it happend so soon after reading your story.

She is recovering very well, able to walk on the leg, although she does scuff her nails and the leg occasionally goes out from under her. A very mild case, as her original left hind leg paralysis resolved in about an hour and she did have deep pain sensation and could pull her leg back when the toe was pinched. 

I am doing some PT at home with her but no underwater treadmill therapy. She went through 4 months of that after the TPLO surgery and I had to stop due to her stress levels. She is 8 yrs old now, retired from agility due to ACL tear, so she enjoys hikes and wrestling in the yard, both of which she can still do.

The posts on this really helped me realize, very quickly, what was wrong with her. I hope your dog continues to do well and can get back to doing everything she loves.

Regards
Dawn
(PS The same dog put a small stick through her cornea 2 weeks before the FCE episode. She is also the same dog I wrote about that fell through the ice as a puppy and survived. She obviously leads a charmed life, so to speak).


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Dawn - so glad that this thread helped you - it helped me SO SO much - when I would get discouraged (and still do sometimes - Tess was pretty severely affected) it would pick me up and give me hope. I had never heard of FCE and had no idea what to expect, what various prognosises were, etc. I'm so glad your girl is doing well. A very easy PT exercise and ever so popular is to have her lick peanut butter off of her paws, under her "arm" and in the groin area - apparently helps them with stretching and with their awareness of affected limbs. Tess is funny - she hurls herself into her xpen at the end of the other exercises because she knows the peanut butter is coming - often she starts licking paws, etc. before I've even put it on them! continued best wishes and happy thanksgiving. Lisa and Tess


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

FCE... the condition no one hears of until it happens to you....

Hope your pittie makes a good recovery.


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Tess had her first acupuncture session today, along with a minor chiropractic - I don't know whether I just want to believe that it helps, or if it actually did - but she seemed friskier this afternoon and her left back leg especially seemed better. We are up to 2 twenty minute walks a day - when it's not pouring rain and there aren't tornadoes (both happening today).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

My older golden goes for acupuncture, and the results have been simply astounding. Look for her to be even more improved the next couple of days!



mollyfetch said:


> Tess had her first acupuncture session today, along with a minor chiropractic - I don't know whether I just want to believe that it helps, or if it actually did - but she seemed friskier this afternoon and her left back leg especially seemed better. We are up to 2 twenty minute walks a day - when it's not pouring rain and there aren't tornadoes (both happening today).


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

mollyfetch said:


> Tess had her first acupuncture session today, along with a minor chiropractic - I don't know whether I just want to believe that it helps, or if it actually did - but she seemed friskier this afternoon and her left back leg especially seemed better. We are up to 2 twenty minute walks a day - when it's not pouring rain and there aren't tornadoes (both happening today).


I was told when Belle was first diagnosed, it does open up the neurological flow. My vet said to wait and see with Belle. I sometimes wonder though if it would bring her back 100% she is so close. 

I am thrilled your path is continuing in the correct direction. 

My FCE girl qualified for AKC Agility Nationals a couple weeks ago. Needless to say I am over the top.


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

@Ann - rehab vet thought that Tess was improved today too - just in how she held herself while she walked. I bet the acupuncture might help Belle too - if you have someone you can go to. The acupuncture vet said that she felt that although acupuncture helps disc related injuries, that it was much more helpful generally with the FCES - greater improvement in that than the other. (of course, it is her in her interest with me to say that - but I think she was genuine in her opinion). She also gave me some chinese herbs - the only caution I've heard there is make sure that the vet prescribing knows what they're doing with those and drug interactions with anything else she might be on. 

Congrats on Agility Nationals - so exciting! We'll be rooting for you!


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

newest rehab exercise for Tess - playing tug with me with a bumper - after years of trying to get her to be "nice" about not mouthing birds and bumpers - she finally has permission to be "bad"!


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

finally figured out how to get video up on YouTube - here's a 5 second video of Tess from Monday - she was SO happy to get to play with bumpers. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qLK5Ar26Gc


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

another video of Tess on underwater treadmill - rehab vet is feeding her treats - she keeps looking over at me and in the words of one of my friends, seems to be saying "more and faster please". I'm so grateful for how well she has recovered. This video was shot 2 months after the FCE. Thank you again for everyone's support and help - it helped me so much. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XSKfgt37DI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## holly krohn (Feb 26, 2010)

Good Girl Tess!


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDOZUUp7NiU&list=UL-Qj-Fv6nCoQ&playnext=1

Video of Tess and her friend Ready playing with stick in snow at Xmas time - she loved being at Darlene's farm.


----------



## Cindy B (Nov 1, 2010)

It was so exciting watching Tess. Looks like she is progressing beautifully!! Prayers and good vets are wonderful, aren't they.


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Cindy - she's doing really well - improvements are much smaller now and I think she may always be slightly impaired on her left front - but she doesn't know it - she tried (and pretty much succeeded before I could stop her) to jump a 24" high jump I was using while training Lea. Hope you are well.


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Took Tess in to regular vet today for annual check-up. Vet was saying that she has seen several FCEs from the cervical area that then later (6 months) or so have a disc blow - does anyone have any experience of this? She is older - 11 years and I worry about her doing that - since she has 2 speeds - off and overdrive. She is retired from everything - but she doesn't know it....trying to not borrow trouble - but I hadn't heard about this possibility.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

No I have not heard of this... hope it is not true. 

When we were at the Nuerologist he said once a dog has an FCE there won't be another one. He did not caution me on ANYTHING. He said to let Belle be a dog, see how far she comes back. Now remember her mobility at that time was better than Tess' at the same point. I think Tess got initially hit harder than Belle. 

However I specifically asked him about agility. He said "see what happens" he did not say it would be a bad idea. Which if having a disc blow is common post FCE I think he would have said something. Belle has a LOT of spondylosis through her spine. We are nearing her agility retirement. I hope to finish her PAX in the next few trials, then go to Nationals and retire her.


----------

